# Aftermarket headlights



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Considering all the images on the "Aftermarket Parts" thread are broken are there any places that sell clear headlights for a 200sx SE-R? I can't find any.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> Considering all the images on the "Aftermarket Parts" thread are broken are there any places that sell clear headlights for a 200sx SE-R? I can't find any.


Check him out www.liuspeedtuning.com might find something YOU like


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you mind find something like this


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> you mind find something like this


Yeah, the one on the right is SWEET


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

IS there anything for the rear lights?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

not for the 200sx... ever


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> not for the 200sx... ever


anything i can maybe modify to fit?


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Is the there any where we can get just clear headlights and not the crystal clear? Paying more then $200 is alot for headlights :balls:


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

You can always black out your tail lights...but there are halo projector headlights too on eBay.


----------



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

I know it isn't my site, but its still pretty awesome.

http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ebricenojr said:


> You can always black out your tail lights...but there are halo projector headlights too on eBay.


Yes I have some halo's. Mine were extremely time consuming and maybe some would say difficult to install. I suggest you search on this before you buy some.
If I had know I would have paid the extra and got the clears.
Good Luck.....


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

Don't buy "halos" from ebay..Many people said that they are cheap and you get what you pay for..ask Stealthb14 he'll tell you what he did about 3 days after he installed halos..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Halos are not the best, if u get ya better get a set of fog lights if like too see at night! Unless you HID retro fit em


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

i'd rather have crystal clear rears.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You can also get something like this


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been second guessing the halos...I should just replace mine with some crystal clear ones to go with my crystal clear corner lights which replaced my stock ones after I hit a dog months ago...(don't worry...the dog lived). But now my front looks stupid with new crystal clear corners and yellow headlights.

New Mods as of next week (pay day)

1. Crystal Clear Headlights with Xenon Bulbs
2. Infiniti Grille (Chrome) will be purchased from Liuspeed


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Exalta said:


> You can also get something like this


he doesn't wanna spend 200 on headlights, I really doubt he'll want to spend the money to fab those in there.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> 1. Crystal Clear Headlights with Xenon Bulbs


please dont buy "xenon bulbs" they are not xenon and will blind other drivers. buy silver stars they are THE BEST or if you want even better (because all weather sight is better) buy "xtra vision" they are the same as silver stars minus the super white, so they dont reflect in the rain.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

:thumbup: gotcha...I'll try those.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> :thumbup: gotcha...I'll try those.


search around the cosmetics section with "silverstar" you will find (i think) 2 or 3 threads where we all argue what is better or worse...once you get past the amusment of use bickering its really useful :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thread #1 
thread #2 
thread #3 
another thread on halos


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

why bother with xenon aka fake hid look and jus get the real deal with crystals...










also sethwas has his retrofit hid halos on ebay sounds like a good deal


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they look bright sure but all that blue is blinding (i forget who said it so i cant quote them but) "blue light is much more scatterd than a normal light bulb that is slightly yellow, there is less blue light in the spectrum so by adding that "hid filter" or blue paint to the bulb to filter out the yellow you are cutting the bulbs lighting almost in half!"


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

lol they're more blue in the pics than really is... they're a 5300k hid kit... no halogen compares


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

custom ent. sells these  for sentra's, would they work on a 200sx of the same year?


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

No, the Sentra tailights are different.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> No, the Sentra tailights are different.


not even modifyable?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> not even modifyable?


you could do any kind of tails you want with modifing. I've seen civis with skyline taillights. I'm not sure what taillights would be even close to fitting to make it a little easier.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

halos










crystal headlights & corners


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Arn't sentras the same body as the 200sx, it's allthe B14 chassis isn't it?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea sentra and 200sx all years 95-99 are basically the same with minor features for parts etc.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

look at the back end of a sentra and compare it to the back end of a 200sx and if you can't figure out that they are differnt then something is very wrong.










someone with a 200sx post a pic of their rear end. There should be a sticky saying that the tails are differnet, I'm trying to sell my sentra tails and I've gotten at least 5 200sx guys asking about them and not one sentra dude, WTF?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

use the middle reflector as a guide. the middle bar is about the same height on both (but shorter on the 200sx) now notice how the lights on the sentra line up with the bar and on the 200sx the lights are taller by about 1 and 1/2 inches. also the left rounded corner is more "snub nosed" than the sentra


xbrandonx said:


> I'm trying to sell my sentra tails and I've gotten at least 5 200sx guys asking about them and not one sentra dude, WTF?


well thats good for a chuckle or 2 right? lol have a laugh at their expense :thumbup:


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> use the middle reflector as a guide. the middle bar is about the same height on both (but shorter on the 200sx) now notice how the lights on the sentra line up with the bar and on the 200sx the lights are taller by about 1 and 1/2 inches. also the left rounded corner is more "snub nosed" than the sentra
> 
> well thats good for a chuckle or 2 right? lol have a laugh at their expense :thumbup:


That's a hot picture whatever that is. Does anythign mod to the 200 easily?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> That's a hot picture whatever that is. Does anythign mod to the 200 easily?


from a sentra? lots will work. headlights, bumpers, hoods, fenders.

NOt everything is interchangable but the taillights have been beaten to death.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> from a sentra? lots will work. headlights, bumpers, hoods, fenders.
> 
> NOt everything is interchangable but the taillights have been beaten to death.


i mean, what other vehical has tailights similar?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


>


Ya know Stealth, that looks kinda familiar.....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yo timbo i never noticed that grill before! and i like that i havent :thumbup: i like subtle stuff and that sliped right under my radar nice work :cheers:


----------

